# Hedgehog has green poop and green pee!!! URGENT



## Buttercup94 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a hedgehog that has green poop and green pee. I have been to the vets and they gave her some UTI Ned's but its been like a week and a half and no progress. Any hope for her to make it? Any idea on what I should give her to help?


----------



## Buttercup94 (Nov 10, 2012)

*meds


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Did they do any testing before prescribing meds? What were the results, if so? Are you 100% sure the pee is green, or is it tinged from contact with poop (a lot of hedgies poop & pee at the same time, or in the same area)? Lily had green urine and the vet said that it was green from dead cells - and I was told either from him or people on here that green urine is often a sign of liver issues. I would take her back and have bloodwork done to see if her liver is normal or having issues. I'll have to check my thread to see what Lily was prescribed for her liver issues - they didn't help her specifically, but that was because her liver was mostly covered in tumors.

How is she doing besides the poop/pee issues? Is she eating and drinking well on her own? Is her activity normal or less/more?


----------



## Buttercup94 (Nov 10, 2012)

She has been hand fed now cause she is not eating. She looks great and is not skinny. She moves around and all but just not eating. Her pee is green. Her poop is a dark green. I hope you can find the medication name for me.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If the medication isn't working and she's not improving she needs to go back to the vet to have blood work etc done.


----------



## Buttercup94 (Nov 10, 2012)

What types of liver problems cause green pee and poop?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if the liver problems would cause the green poop - that may be unrelated, or caused by the stress of illness. If the poop started after the first vet visit and the start of antibiotics for a UTI, then I would guess the antibiotics caused the green poop, since it kills the good bacteria in their gut too, and upsets the GI tract.

I don't know all the kinds of liver problems that can cause green pee - just that green pee is a sign of liver problems in general. I found my thread, and my vet said that green urine was a sign of dead blood cells in the urine. The medication we started her on was called Denosyl, and it was supposed to help with reproducing liver cells. She was getting 0.4 mL once a day. 

Definitely make sure she's getting enough food into her - not eating can stress the liver too, and it sounds like there's already issues there, so you don't want any more stress on it. Get to the vet again and see if you can get bloodwork done, and see if the vet has ideas for any other tests. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Buttercup94 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks. Please pray for her. She was just running on a wheel so she is still active. Is that medicine used to treat FLD?


----------



## Buttercup94 (Nov 10, 2012)

Also what is the amoxicillin good for?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's used to treat FLD or not, I've never dealt with FLD specifically. Amoxicillan is an antibiotic, which would help with infections and stuff like that. I'm not sure whether it would help or harm her liver - it'd depend on what was wrong with her liver whether it'd help at all. I'm not sure if antibiotics are processed through the liver or not...I think all medications are, to an extent? Which wouldn't be good if her liver is already stressed, but again, I'm not 100% sure. Medicine is not my strength, I just know what little bit I dealt with with Lily.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't mean to be rude, but two very knowledgeable people pointed out that you should take her to the vet, and that you should NOT self prescribe medicine for your hedgehog. The people on this thread are NOT doctors (that I know of) they are just breeders and hedgehog lovers who try and help out. If you have medical questions like "My hedgehog pees out clear slimy stuff" and "Hedgehog has green poop and green pee" you need to see a vet. Especially if you're breeding these animals.


----------

